# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Pijn in onderbuik

## antje111111

ik vind het lastig om zo open te schrijven, dus er is een kans dat het 1 en al wartaal wordt. als jullie niet snappen wat ik geschreven heb hoor ik het graag...

in bepaalde standjes krijg ik soms een korte pijn in mijn onderbuik. trekt altijd gelijk weer weg.
nu laatst heeft mijn vriend een fibrator gekocht. leuk en lekker, maar ik kreeg weer ineens die pijn in mijn onderbuik. we zijn gestopt, en `gewoon` verder gegaan. dat ging goed, tot een bepaald standje. wel afgemaakt, ik wilde niet zeuren (hoe stom!)

maar nu heb ik dus 2 dagen later nog steeds pijn in mijn onderbuik. vooral als ik beweeg. als ik stil zit gaat het wel...

is dit omdat er iets geirriteerd is en een beetje beschadigd ofzo? of moet ik aan meer denken?

----------


## Déylanna

Het kan zijn dat zijn penis net bij een bepaald standje teveel tegen je baarmoedermond duwt. Dit kan die pijn in de onderbuik veroorzaken. Hetzelde geldt voor die vibrator. Waarschijnlijk komt die ook tegen je baarmoedermond, omdat, zoals je zelf schrijft, het is bij een bepaald standje. Dat je nu, na twee dagen, nog steeds pijn in je onderbuik hebt, kan inderdaad komen doordat het geirriteerd is geraakt, of misschien iets beschadigt. Het is dan ook zeer verstandig om WEL aan je vriend aan te geven als iets pijn doet. 

gr
deylanna

----------


## antje111111

heb ik uiteindelijk ook wel gedaan hoor  :Smile: 

hoe lang zou zoiets geirriteerd blijven. tvoelt niet echt prettig...

----------


## Déylanna

Hoelang zoiets geirriteerd blijft weet ik echt niet. Ik denk dat het sowiezo van persoon tot persoon verschild, en ook waar het geirriteerde precies zit. Ik denk persoonlijk een paar daagjes, maar nogmaals, ik denk dat het heel verschillend is. Blijf je er te lang last van houden, of het wordt echt giga onprettig, ga dan gewoon voor de zekerheid ff langs je huisarts.

liefs
Déylanna

----------

